# Correntes oceânicas no Atlântico norte



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 16:18)

Circulação de correntes oceânicas no Atlântico norte é muito mais dinâmica do que se pensava, não só variam de ritmo e perfil bastante mais rápido do que se pensava como pode haver diferenças significativas entre as mesmas estações do ano

Ocean array alters view of Atlantic ‘conveyor belt’
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/ocean-array-alters-view-atlantic-conveyor-belt


----------

